
Django with websockets and a bolted-on telnet server: a hendrix demo - jMyles
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92VeMkjM1TQ
======
jMyles
The project is approaching 300 stars. I have a bottle of champagne ready to
crack. :-)

[https://github.com/hendrix/hendrix](https://github.com/hendrix/hendrix)

edit: pop! What an awesome way to end the week at Reelio.

